
Join the Creation of an Open-Source “Trello”: Hackachieve - jonitbr
Hey guys!<p>I am a founder of the Hackachieve project, developed here in Vancouver, BC and am considering opening the project to the open-source community.<p>Link: www.hackachieve.com<p>It&#x27;s a personal productivity and business management service where you can organize your long-term, short-term goals, tasks, upload files, and so on, all in Kanban style. The main difference between this project and trello would be that Hackachieve is more of a framework than a generic project management system. It helps you define your short or long term plans in a chronological logical sequence.<p>You can also use the platform to work together with a team (or your own family).<p>In total, it&#x27;s 6 months of development on its own, but since several devs have already shown interest in the project, I&#x27;m interested in making it open source. I just want to know if there are enough interested devs.<p>Technologies used:<p>- Front End: React, Redux
- Backend: Django, Django Rest Framework
======
hanumanthan
This is an interesting space personally for me. I have always been thinking
about personal goals, habit building. Curious about your project.

I already see a product built. Mind sharing what do you mean by open sourcing
it and the timeframe of 6 months development

